# HID Kit for mk3 gti vr6....gauge cluster problems???? Helppp



## vdubracing420 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey whats goin on guys. I recently got a 10000k HID kit off of ebay. just a cheap one. came with hid bulbs, balasts, wires, and 9004 connector. the installation was very easy. just plug and play. theres a problem tho. anytime I turn my lights on by the switch, or drop the e-brake which turns the headlights on. My gauge cluster resets. the clock goes to 12:00, trip meter goes to 0, etc etc. Obviously it has something to do with the hid's. Im assuming its the ballasts. Just kind of weird that it resets my cluster. Anyone else have this problem? Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## euro59 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have the same problem Please someone help if find any answers please let me know at [email protected]


----------



## 98getta_it (Dec 19, 2009)

*Re: (euro59)*

I had the same problem in my mk3 jetta with hid's. Have you been through any deep puddles or a major rain fall before this problem occoured? Mine started acting up after I thought it would be fin to drive through a puddle that was a foot deep. Disconnect the wires for you hid's and let them dry out. Another thing you can do is to turn your lights on before you start your car. Day or night. I did this and my guages didn't reset. That's not a permanent fix tho. Mine don't do it anymore so it might have just been water. Let me know how that works for you.


----------



## babyd209 (Apr 20, 2009)

mne has done the same thing since i bought the kit


----------



## BumblebVR6 (Nov 22, 2001)

I had the same problem when I switched lights from MK4 looks to e-codes in my gti. Same ballasts were used, only thing I changed were the bulbs and lights. I'm going to try to insulate each connector going from bulb to ballast with heat shrink sleeves since thats where I think there is some arcing going on.


----------



## DBL_TKE (Sep 2, 2010)

I have the same problem on my MK2. It happens about 99% of thr time. I had kind of shrugged it off thinking it was just yet another problem with my MK3 cluster. I seem to be wrong.


----------



## MonstrousVR (Jun 24, 2010)

somebody please reply to this thread as this is happening to me as well...


----------



## babyd209 (Apr 20, 2009)

MonstrousVR said:


> somebody please reply to this thread as this is happening to me as well...


The relay kit worked well


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah a relay kit should solve the issue. cheap ballasts cause a lot of electrical interference, running through a relay should isolate it. You can also try a better ground instead of using the negative wire in the headlight harness


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

This is what happens when you buy a cheap hid kit and throw it into mk3 housings.



iPhone


----------



## WhiteScirocco (Jun 6, 2001)

Like other's have said upgrade your Ground Wires and Relay them with a fuse!!!!

This way your HID's will be independent from your electrical system and will not back feed and if your ebay HID's fry you don't risk screwing the rest of the car's electrical system up.


----------



## blazedani (Mar 9, 2011)

Your HID is causing interference problems. No matter if u use fuse, reles or anything. 

This may reset your clock, speed, revs, etc... 

The only way you can fix that in a cheap way is using silver paper to wrap all your HID cables and ballast. (it may work or at least you will see an improvement). 

Anyway the best solution will be to use a HID that causes no interference like the one from Welldone for the Audi A3. (in the A3 you blow away your wiper motor while using conventional HID kits).


----------



## Radmin (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi guys, i know is too late but this is the way to fix the cluster problem, everybody need install a ground kit, THE PROBLEM IS THE GROUND, or made your ground kit, it's easy, the piont is you need install from your negative battery diferent points arround the chasis to make a good graund, i did it and no more problem, good luck everybody.


----------

